# Add már, Uram, az esőt



## cisarro

Hello folks!

I'm not sure about the word *add *in this phrase (it's the title of a song): _Add már, Uram, az esőt. 
_Is this any mood of the Hungarian verb *ad *(subjuntive or imperative maybe)?

I think could be something like this: _Give (someone) already, Sir (or Lord?), the rain_.


_"Szomjas a föld és éhesek a fák​__Add már, Uram, az esőt!
Sárga a zöld és száraz a világ
Add már, Uram, az esőt!"_​
Köszönöm!


----------



## francisgranada

The form *add *is imperative/subjunctive, definite conjugation (because "_*az* esőt"_). A longer form is _adjad. _In this case it's in function of imperative: "give!"

Mi tentativa de traducción (no sé si estilisticamente buena ...):
_Ya da(nos), Señor, la llueve!
Give already, (my) Lord, the rain!

_


----------



## Olivier0

Also notice that _már_, with an imperative like _add_ "give it", is not quite "already" but rather "at last": like _gyere már!_ = in French "viens ici à la fin!", meaning the speaker is impatient.
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

Yes, I also feel that _already _is not the exact translation of the Hungarian _már_. But "Give at last the rain" has also a bit different meaning (I think). 

"Viens ici à la fin!" could be translated also like "_gyere már (ide) végre!"_


----------



## cisarro

Oh folks! thank you very much


----------



## Olivier0

When I think of it, this function of Hungarian _már_ with an imperative is also found in Spanish:
- Hungarian: gyere *már* ide!
- Spanish:* ya* vente para acá! - like Hungarian, with the word "already"
- French: viens ici *à la fin*! / viens *vite*  ici! - unlike Hungarian, _déjà_ "already" would have a different meaning: viens _déjà_ ici! = _el__őször is_ gyere ide! = _first of all_ come here!
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

I can't judge the Spanish and I'm not sure about the French, either (not a 100% "overlap" in the meaning) because (I suspect) that the _már_ after the imperative can express impatience as well as it can have a soothing effect, taking off the "sharp edges" of the imperative. 

It (imperative+már) could be the expression of pleading, which is most likely the case in the song. Specially as it was addressed to the Lord - even if there is nothing religious about the text or the context.


----------



## cisarro

According to the whole lyric, the song would be an urgent request of rain because _"The field is thirsty, the trees are hungry... Green is yellow and the World is dry... Only tears irrigate the meadow... etc...". _


----------



## Zsanna

cisarro said:


> According to the whole lyric, the song would be an urgent request of rain ._... _


Yes, that's right (I know the song which is a pop-_ish_ song, so not to be taken too seriously!), there is pleading in it, there is expression of how important it would be but there is nothing "snappy" in it, it is more like a *prayer* (lots of imperatives in them, too!) - which of course is again not quite true because the song's era wouldn't have allowed it openly and also, in a prayer one is not supposed to nudge the Lord to hurry up fulfilling one's wish.
A funny mixture.


----------

